
The Skill Sharing Center Allows Dofollow - janurmas
http://skillonpage.com/
======
raybb
What do you mean "allows dofollow?"

Also, your social media buttons on the bottom don't link to anything.

~~~
janurmas
Hello :D Thank you for your review. It is still under modification. I'll
remove the unlinked button. Thank you. You can share your skill on that site.
You are welcomed anytime. ;)

